
60beat iPad Gaming Accessory Could Be The iOS Missing Link - FluidDjango
http://techcrunch.com/2012/01/01/60beat-ipad-gaming-accessory-could-be-the-ios-missing-link/
======
cstross
What next -- a three-button mouse or a punched card reader?

(Let me unpack that: the iPad -- with multitouch screen and accelerometer and
gyro -- provides a unique user interface of its own. While this accessory is
fundamentally the n'th generation descendant of the 1970s console game
controller. I'm kind of annoyed, because if this catches on it will
potentially cost us a raft of new user interface innovations by allowing lazy
back-ports of console titles instead of forcing developers to confront the
inherent strengths and weaknesses of an entirely new and different way of
doing things. If I wanted a console with a traditional controller I'd buy a
PS3 or an XBox360 ...)

~~~
brudgers
> _"a unique user interface of its own."_

For a game developer, this might tend to limit the desirability of porting
existing games to the market or even developing games for it.

A lot of time and thought went into the dual stick interface.

~~~
ja2ke
I don't think the unique input methods brought on by a multitouch glass
display has limited the desirability to game developers... 3-4 years ago that
could have been a concern, but the huge iOS games market has shown that to not
be the case. We're getting unique, tremendously well-selling experiences on
touch/mobile devices with great regularity. Major publishers and indies are
churning out games for these devices, all without a keyboard, mouse, or
controller required to play.

It's true that you can't play every genre of game on an iPad, but it's also
been true for years that not every genre of PC game would play well on a
mainline TV console (traditional adventure games, strategy games, and anything
with a lot of diverse/unique user input or complex underlying systems tends to
fail on a 360 controller/living room couch situation), and not every
GameBoy/DS game would work well there either.

That aside, personally as a gamer I'm glad that there are game systems out
there with nearly mutually exclusive input methods, because it prevents lazy
ports, and lazy ports generally, basically, suck to play.

------
nubela
don't mean to be that guy but when you think of how Android has USB host and
is compatible with various console controllers, gotta give props to Google for
being forward looking.

~~~
kstenerud
It's more an issue of openness rather than one of forward thinking. Apple just
doesn't want unapproved hardware connecting to their devices. They also want
royalties from anyone who DOES get their approval. They'd even block audio
hacks like this if they could.

Once a company gains too much control over the consumer, innovation suffers.

------
bane
Funny how many people here seem not for this device when:

a) I don't remember people being against
<http://www.thinkgeek.com/electronics/retro-gaming/e762/>

b) On-screen controls that try to mimic a controller are at best a kludge and
never really work as well as a real tactile controller. Having a physical
controller to use is huge. My tablet is sitting here right next to me, I'd
love to use a real controller with it and treat it like a mini game console.

~~~
baddox
Or, that iPad tactile keyboard thing:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/740785012/touchfire-
the-...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/740785012/touchfire-the-screen-
top-keyboard-for-ipad). I think that one is still the worst idea that the HN
community seemed to approve of.

------
int3rnaut
As a gamer I can't help but wonder, why is this the missing link in IOS
gaming? It seems like a step backwards. There are some really fantastic games
on this platform that have made use of the on-device controls and the ones
that don't well they seem to be uninventive and poorly created clones/ports of
console and computer games. I can't speak for everyone, but what I like about
the IOS gaming experience is I can quickly and conveniently take out my device
for short bursts. I can't imagine waiting for a meeting and pulling out a
controller. In most circumstances if I wanted a controller experience, I think
I'd rather wait to play on my console. The problem here isn't that this is a
dumb invention, it's not, it's really cool, and I applaud the hack, but I
question if this is the "missing link" when there are fantastic and well
controlled games already available on this platform.

------
dazzawazza
"virtually no latency" I really hope he means less than 1/60th of a second
otherwise it's gonna be awful to play with.

~~~
littleguy
It looked like it had quite a bit of latency in-game, compare it to when he
controlled it on the touchpad.

------
dconway
The design of the controller is obviously very similar to a playstation
controller. I don't know much about IP/copyright/patent. What are the chances
of this guy getting sued by Sony?

~~~
dazzawazza
I haven't held the device but I think it's only superficially similar. It
looks like any number of after market PS2/3 devices that already exist and tbh
are usually of a VERY low quality.

I'm looking forward to giving it a go though. My iPad really needs one of
these.

------
jonknee
Bluetooth would make a whole lot more sense.

~~~
tl
Bluetooth has the property of not being an option whatsoever because of the
way Apple supports it. Instead we get custom libraries limited to one
controller hacked over the audio jack.

~~~
jonknee
Could it not function as a Bluetooth keyboard?

~~~
DerekL
The iCADE works as a Bluetooth keyboard. Each key and joystick direction (up,
down, left, right) sends one letter when pushed and a different letter when
released. The iControlpad can also work in this mode.

I don't know if there's a way to support analog controls over Bluetooth.

------
ricardobeat
why the audio input? Are there any restrictions in Apple's hardware partner
program for gaming devices?

~~~
shalmanese
Getting certification for the dock is both onerous and expensive since it
requires Apple approval and a license fee for every device. The audio jack is
open so anyone can build on top of it.

------
danso
How proprietary is this technology and is there an input on the controller for
headphone jacks?

